# Engraving/Etching for Bullet Pens



## Arbsmith (Jan 29, 2011)

Aloha Everybody:

I'm hoping somebody can help me.  I've seen where folks sell bullet pens that have messages (second amendment) or logos, what appears to be etched somehow on the casings of their bullet pens.  

Can anybody steer me in the direction of somebody who could do something like this?

Thanks in advance

Aloha


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 29, 2011)

I sell bullet pen kits, and do custom laser-marking on the shellcases.  Check out www.bulletpenkits.com for details.  If you have any questions, send me a pm or email.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Arbsmith (Jan 30, 2011)

Eric,
I'll send you a message tomorrow with the information and what I'm looking for and the possible numbers.  Thanks
Aloha
Dennis


----------

